# Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist?



## Susanne (28. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Teich wird erst Mitte/Ende September Wasser sehen, ggf. lasse ich ihn sogar über den Winter mit Regenwasser volllaufen - je nach dem, wie lange die Geduld reicht.

Die Frage, die ich mir gerade stelle (und hiermit Euch ):

Kann es sinnvoll sein, bestimmte Pflanzen doch im Herbst zu setzen? Normalerweise soll man da ja keine Pflanzen mehr setzen - vielleicht machen ja aber Unterwasserpflanzen o.ä, noch Sinn, damit beim Start im Frühling gleich was da ist, was wachsen kann (vielleicht schneller als die Algen?).

Solltet Ihr hier bereits Wissen gesammelt haben, wäre ich für Input dankbar.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## MarkusP (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo, der Herbst ist eigentlich eine gute Pflanzeit für fast alle winterharten Stauden. Du kannst im Herbst also auch problemlos Sumpfpflanzen in deinen Teich pflanzen, die treiben im Frühjahr problemlos aus. Winterlich wird es hier ja normalerweise frühestens im November.
Unterwasserpflanzen können auch im September noch in den Teich, einige von Ihnen bilden eh Überwinterungsknospen, aus denen sie dann im Frühjahr neue Pflanzen bilden.
Seerosen als lose Wurzelware würde ich jetzt dann aber nicht mehr pflanzen, da ist es besser, erst ab Mai. Wenn du jetzt noch wo kräftige, getopfte Seerosen bekommst, ist das aber kein Problem, die im Topf im Teich zu überwintern.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Michael der 2. (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hi

Habe auch zu dieser Zeit gepflanzt. Fast alles ist im Frühjahr wieder ausgerieben. 
Nur __ Igelschlauch und __ Wasserschlauch (meines Wissens nach beides Pflanzen für saure und nährstoffarme Gewässer) sind nicht wieder gekommen. Deshalb schließe ich eher auf unpassende Bedingungen als auf falsche Pflanzzeit.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Tanny (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo Susanne, 



Susanne schrieb:


> ......- vielleicht machen ja aber Unterwasserpflanzen o.ä, noch Sinn, damit beim Start im Frühling gleich was da ist, was wachsen kann (vielleicht schneller als die Algen?).
> 
> Solltet Ihr hier bereits Wissen gesammelt haben, wäre ich für Input dankbar.



also vorab: ich habe im Prinzip null Ahnung von Teichbau und allem, was dazu gehört. 

Als ich vor 5 Jahren meine 2 Tümpel auf den alten Siloplatten plante, war meine Befürchtung allerdings auch, daß mir im Frühjahr die Algen um die Ohren __ fliegen - zumal zu erwarten war, daß aus den Rissspalten der Platten immer wieder ins Erdreich gesickerte Gülle hoch kommt und damit die Tümpel mit Nährstoffen überschwemmt. 

Aus diesem Grunde habe ich im Herbst an den umliegenden Grabenrändern ein paar Schilfsoden ausgestochen und um einen toten Ast mitten im Tümpel drapiert. 

Im Frühjahr ist das __ Schilf förmlich explodiert - und war schneller als die Algen ...
...abgesehen davon, daß es toll aussah. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## einfachichKO (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Ich denke auch, alle Winterharten Pflanzen die Du jetzt einsetzt werden den Winter wohl überstehen und im Frühling wieder austrieben...




Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Susanne,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Kirstin
Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so wirklich...
Welche siloplatten und welche Tümpel?
Stell mal Bilder ein...


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Servus Horst

Kirstins "Teich"


----------



## einfachichKO (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Servus Helmut...

...Danke für den Link...

Hätte ja auch bei den paar Beiträgen mal ein wenig nachforschen können...ok...nächstes mal...


----------



## Susanne (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Grund warum ich frage ist, weil ich a) bei einigen Neubauern hier im Forum gelesen habe, dass 90 % Ihrer Pflanzen eingegangen sind, nachdem sie im August "erst" gepflanzt haben. Bei mir wird's ja sicher Ende September, wenns nicht viel regnet sogar Oktober. Frage mich, ob es je ein "latest" Pflanztermin gibt für die unterschiedlichen Pflanzregionen - so wie es für Seerosen ja jetzt auch zu spät ist (was mir gar nichts macht, mir geht's ja eher um die Nährstoff-Rauswachserei und weniger um die Optik. Überleg mir auch, ob zerfallende Unterwasserpflanzen nicht noch mehr Nährstoffe eintragen als wenn ich sie erst im Frühjahr reinmach, wenn sie dann durchstarten können ... bin a bissele unsicher wie ihr merkt ;-)

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## RonnyS311 (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Du solltest vielleicht keine wurzellosen Pflanzen (Stecklinge) dir holen, bzw. bestellen, die erst anwachsen müssten?! Meine hatten im Herbst keine Wurzeln mehr gebildet und eingegangen.


----------



## einfachichKO (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

viele Pflanzen reagieren bei einem Wechsel (umpflanzen) mit kompletten Blatt abwurf und zurückziehen...den Wurzeln dürfte das normal nix ausmachen, die treiben dann neu aus, spätesttens im nächsten Frühjahr.
Meine Pflanzen die ich im August neu eingesetzt habe, haben sich auch erst komplett zurückgezogen und dann neu ausgetrieben...

Hier habe ich am 1.8. __ Bachbunge und __ Sumpfdotterblume gepflanzt, die sind anschliessend komplett verschwunden und haben schön neu ausgetrieben und mittlerweile prächtig am gedeihen und wachsen...
(Ich hab jetzt leider kein Foto vom jetzigen Zustand...aber alles prächtig)


----------



## Susanne (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

01.08. ist halt was anderes als 01.10. ... vermute ich mal ... oder was sagen die Pflanzexperten?


----------



## pema (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo Susanne,
auf jeden Fall kannst du noch eine Reihe von submersen Pflanzen in deinen Teich werfen. __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut ist der Zeitpunkt...meiner Erfahrung nach...ziemlich egal. Wasserpest ist mehr oder weniger 'unkaputtbar' und Hornkraut verwurzelt sowieso nicht und bildet jetzt erst langsam die Überwinterungsspitzen aus.
__ Froschbiss käme auch noch in Frage..wenn du ihn noch bekommst..., denn der fängt jetzt auch erst an, die Winterknospen aus zu bilden.
Ansonsten: ich bin ja 'Schnäppchenjägerin' und habe in den letzten drei Jahren oft Restexemplare von Teichrand- und Wasserpflanzen in Gartencentern gekauft. Oft wirklich traurige Exemplare. Meine __ Bachbunge z.B. bestand nur aus einem einzigen Strunk...fast ohne Blätter. Eingesetzt auch ungef. um diese Zeit. Jetzt (zwei Jahre später) muß ich die schon im Zaun halten.
Versuch's einfach...wahrscheinlich wirst du nächstes Jahr staunen
petra


----------



## Nymphaion (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

30 Jahre Gartencenter und Baumärkte haben es offenbar geschafft das gärtnerische Allgemeinwissen bei uns weitgehend zu vernichten. Es gibt zwei gute Pflanzzeiten im Jahr: Frühling und Herbst, wobei der Herbst die bessere von beiden ist. Bis auf Seerosen und einige Unterwasserpflanzen kann man jetzt noch alles im Teich setzen. Es wächst jetzt an und explodiert förmlich im nächsten Frühling. 

Es gibt nur einen einzigen Grund weshalb Gartencenter und Baumärkte jetzt kaum mehr Teichpflanzen haben: sie haben keine Möglichkeit getopfte Pflanzen zu überwintern. Was sie jetzt nicht loswerden, geht ihnen unweigerlich ein. Auch winterharte Pflanzen sind nämlich ungeschützt in Töpfen in der Regel nicht winterhart. Also kaufen sie jeden Frühling neu und schauen dass sie alle Töpfe bis zum Winter los sind. Jetzt nochmal nachordern, ist für sie ein zu großes Risiko.


----------



## einfachichKO (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> 30 Jahre Gartencenter und Baumärkte haben es offenbar geschafft das gärtnerische Allgemeinwissen bei uns weitgehend zu vernichten. Es gibt zwei gute Pflanzzeiten im Jahr: Frühling und Herbst, wobei der Herbst die bessere von beiden ist. Bis auf Seerosen und einige Unterwasserpflanzen kann man jetzt noch alles im Teich setzen. Es wächst jetzt an und explodiert förmlich im nächsten Frühling.
> 
> Es gibt nur einen einzigen Grund weshalb Gartencenter und Baumärkte jetzt kaum mehr Teichpflanzen haben: sie haben keine Möglichkeit getopfte Pflanzen zu überwintern. Was sie jetzt nicht loswerden, geht ihnen unweigerlich ein. Auch winterharte Pflanzen sind nämlich ungeschützt in Töpfen in der Regel nicht winterhart. Also kaufen sie jeden Frühling neu und schauen dass sie alle Töpfe bis zum Winter los sind. Jetzt nochmal nachordern, ist für sie ein zu großes Risiko.



genau so... 

Ich hoffe wirklich das noch mehr Baumärkte Insolvenz anmelden un des eine noch größere Gesundschrumpfung des Marktes als jetzt schon mit Praktiker und Bahr...damit die Menschen endlich mal wieder zur Vernunft kommen... 20 % auf alles außer auf Tiernahrung...das kann nicht gutgehen...ups...ist ja ein gaaaanz anderes Thema und OT
Sorry, aber der Gärtner, der kleine, wird sicherlich genau so denken wie ich als kleiner selbstständiger Handwerker...


----------



## nik (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo zusammen,

submerse Pflanzen kann man in der Regel auch im Herbst setzen. Es beeindruckt mich immer wieder, wie die über den Winter wachsen können!

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Susanne (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

Ihr macht mir echt Mut! Dann hoffe ich mal auf einen lauen Herbst und schaue mal nach, welche Pflanzen mit einem vermutlich anfangs erhöhtem ph-Wert zurecht kommen. Will ja hauptsächlich heimische Pflanzen pflanzen. Als wir gestern auf dem Neckar Kanu/Kajak-Fahren waren, wuchsen dort hauptsächlich __ Seggen (sah zumindest so aus). 

Was mich übrigens von der Pflanzung im Herbst abgeschreckt hat waren nicht die Baumärkte und ihre Sortimente sondern eher die Beiträge einiger User, die geschrieben haben, dass ihre Pflanzen eingingen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob das am erhöhten ph-Wert lag, was vermörtelte Teiche numal haben - oder an der Pflanzzeit. Aber wie ich Euch jetzt verstehe, kanns nicht an der Pflanzzeit gelegen haben.

Jetzt muss ich noch mehr zusammenreißen, die 28-Tage Mörtel-Trocken-Zeit einzuhalten wenn ich weiß, dass ich noch pflanzen kann ...

Grüßle und schönen Sonntag Euch allen!
Susanne


----------



## Tanny (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo Susanne, 
wenn die sowieso bei Euch wachsen, kannst DU die __ Seggen mit Sicherheit einsetzen. 
Seggen und __ Schilf wachsen bei uns an jedem Graben - selbst an den intensivst gedüngten Äckern und beide habe ich einfach ausgestochen und als kleine Sode in die Tümpel verfrachtet - und zwar auf das blanke Betonfundament. 
Beide sind gigantisch geworden und ich muß jedes Frühjahr was rausnehmen, damit die Tümpel nicht völlig zu wachsen. 
Auf jeden Fall haben sie meine Wasserqualität trotz der widrigen Umstände von Anfang an in Ordnung gehalten. 

An dem einen Tümpel ist in der Betonsohle auch ein (abgedecktes) Loch, was ehemals der Güllezulauf aus den Spalten des Viehstalls war. 
In den ersten zwei Jahren ist da immer noch stark Gülle verseuchtes Wasser rausgesickert wenn es regnete, da die Dachrinnen des Stalls in dasselbe Leitungssystem liefen. 

Wir haben dort vom Loch bis in das Wasser einen Streifen Schilf und Seggen gesetzt quasi als "natürliches Klärwerk" - selbst das funktionierte super. Vorne sickerte schmutziges, gülliges Wasser raus und hinten lief klares Wasser ab. 

Mittlerweile sind die Rohre sauber und es läuft nur noch Regenwasser durch. 
Ich kann das nachher gerne mal fotografieren und einstellen, wenn Du möchtest. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Susanne (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo Kirstin,

also vor __ Schilf hab ich großen Respekt ... der kommt mir ja nicht in die Tüte/den Teich ... 

Wegen den Pflanzen melde ich mich auf jeden Fall nochmal ... ich hab mich seither nimmer damit auseinandergesetzt, weil ich grad mit der Technik kämpfe und noch einige Bauteile im/am Teich fertig machen muss, bevor das Wasser rein darf. Wird also noch etwas dauern. Wenns so weitergeht wie bisher, wirds vermutlich Mitte/Ende Oktober, bis da mal Wasser drin ist (und Pflanzen rein können ... wenn der ph-Wert dann in Ordnung sein sollte.

Jetzt schau ich gleich mal, ob Du ein Foto ins Album bei Dir gesetzt hast ... Fotos finde ich immer spannend!

Danke und Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Tanny (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo Susanne



Susanne schrieb:


> .....Wegen den Pflanzen melde ich mich auf jeden Fall nochmal ... ......
> Jetzt schau ich gleich mal, ob Du ein Foto ins Album bei Dir gesetzt hast ... Fotos finde ich immer spannend!
> 
> Danke und Grüßle
> Susanne



 melde Dich gerne jederzeit

bzgl Fotos - hier habe ich zwei Alben wo auch die Tümpel drin sind:

http://s141.photobucket.com/user/Kirstin_2007/library/Teiche?sort=3/page-1


http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/SchimmelhofSH/library/Schimmelhof im Herbst?sort=3/page-4

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Susanne (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo Kirstin,

Danke! ich erinnere mich, die Pferdetränke hatte ich schon in einem anderen Thema mal gesehen. Beton unten ist halt gut für alle "bösen" Pflanzen wie __ Schilf und großer __ Rohrkolben ...

Bei mir wird sichs noch hinziehen - a) ist jetzt schlechtes Wetter angesagt und b) hab ich beschlossen, den Teichboden doch auch noch mit Beton zu versehen - also dann nochmal 4 Wochen warten ... also frühestens Mitte Oktober mit dem Pflanzen ... 

Schönen Sonntag!

Susanne


----------



## Tanny (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo Susanne, 
 na, dann man erst mal viel Spaß bei Deiner Beton-Schlacht.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Susanne (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo Zusammen,

also Betonierung des Teichbodens hab ich mir jetzt gespart. Hab nur die Stelle im flacheren Teil des Teiches betoniert, wo der Wasserfall runterkommt - damit der Sand dort nicht weggetragen wird durch den Wasser(ein)fall.

Hab inzwischen schon mal 28 m³ Wasser in den Teich gelassen. Jetzt könnte ich zumindestens mal Unterwasserpflanzen (hellblau) einbringen und vielleicht noch Pflanzen in den Bachlauf (gelb) - aber die Hauptpflanzzonen Pflanzstufe (dunkelblau ca. -10), den "Seebusen" (rot +5/-5) und die Amphibien-Rückzugs-Zone (grün +10/-50) kann ich ja erst bepflanzen, wenn der Wasserstand mal bis dahin gekommen ist und das wird vom Regen abhängen. Also wird's das nächstes Jahr werden.

Wie Ihr evtl. erkennen könnt, hab ich die "Halbinsel" beim Bachlauf vorne mit Steinen und auch schon mit ein paar Pflanzen bestückt. Es handelt sich dabei um __ Pfennigkraut und Minze. Beides hat sich in meiner Baugrube hervorragend vermehrt - sind also die einzigen Pflanzen, die es vom ursprünglichen Teich in den jetzigen Teich "rübergeschafft" haben. Und da die wohl auch ganz gut ohne viel Wasser auskommen, hab ich die vor einer Woche eingepflanzt und gieße sie jetzt halt ab und zu mal.

Ph-Werte habe ich noch nicht gemessen und - was mir auch großes Hirnknacken verursacht ist das Thema Teichsubstrat: Ist bei mir nichts anderes als gewaschener Sand, hab leider keinen Verlegesand bekommen. Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich da noch was reinmischen sollte, Lehmbröckeln hab ich leider auch keine ... könnte also nur normale Erde zum Kaufen druntermmischen ... oder es auch lassen (wozu ich momentan mehr tendiere). Die Seerose (pinker Kreisel) wird wieder direkt Dünger bekommen und die anderen Pflanzen muss ich dann halt entsprechend kaufen ...bin da ja nicht so anspruchsvoll was die Pflanzenvielfalt angeht ... Hauptsache heimisch.

Für Eure Gedanken, Ideen und Erfahrungsbereichte bin ich wie immer sehr dankbar!

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Tanny (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo Susanne, 
 ich kann Dir zwar keine Tips geben, da ich selber wenig Ahnung von Teichbau habe, aber ich wollte Dir sagen: 
Das sieht absolut klasse aus!
Ich kann mir schon richtig vorstellen, wie phantastisch das wird, wenn es erst ein eingewachsener Teich ist

LG
Kirstin

PS. .....suchst Du für hinterher noch eine neue Baustelle?......


----------



## Susanne (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo Kirstin,

das freut mich sehr zu lesen - danke . So ein Teichforum mit Gleichgesinnten ist einfach toll (die meisten erklären mich ja für total bescheuert - und ich kanns ihnen nicht mal verübeln )

Und klar hab ich schon die nächsten Baustellen im Auge - frau braucht ja ihren Ausgleich zum Bürojob: Terrasse soll erweitert werden (da, wo jetzt noch die ganzen kleinen Steine lagern) und die Kellerdecke sollte auch unbedingt mal gedämmt werden und mein Partner hätte so gerne einen gemauerten Grill (kann ich zwar nicht verstehen, das mit dem Grillen, aber so sind sie halt die Jungs )

Mit dem Pflanzen hab ich glaub ich auch einen Denkfehler gemacht: Vielleicht sollte ich hinten erstmal die Ränder befestigen, bevor ich die Pflanzen setze - sonst komm ich da ja gar nicht mehr richtig hin ... dabei juckts mich so in den Pflanzfingern ...

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hallo Susanne, 



Susanne schrieb:


> .......Und klar hab ich schon die nächsten Baustellen im Auge - frau braucht ja ihren Ausgleich zum Bürojob: Terrasse soll erweitert werden .....



 schade 
...ich hatte gehofft, Du SUCHST noch eine neue Baustelle.....

 dann hätte ich Dir sofort hier bei mir Raum zum Austoben angeboten  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Susanne (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Weißt Du - das mit dem Austoben ... das Planen macht ja Spaß - und teilweise auch das Bauen ... aber es ist schon aaaaarg viel Arbeit ... bin froh, wenns mal fertig ist ... nächstes Jahr oder so ... wenn dann auch die Pflanzen da sind ... hat leider nimmer gereihct .. oder erwähnte ich das schon?


----------



## einfachichKO (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*



Susanne schrieb:


> aber es ist schon aaaaarg viel Arbeit ... bin froh, wenns mal fertig ist ...



...und irgendwann aber der Punkt an dem Du Dir DEin WErk anschaust und denkst..."Boah...geil!"


----------



## Susanne (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Gibt es Pflanzen, bei denen eine Pflanzung Mitte/Ende September noch sinnvoll ist*

Hi Horst,

ich weiß ... ich doch mein 2. Teich  ... wenn auch ein paar Nummern größer als der letzte Teich, aber da war ich ja auch noch jung, als ich den gebaut habe ;-).

Was ich auch nimmer wußte, was für ein superklasse Gefühl es war, das Wasser reinzulassen ... jaja ... es lohnt sich schon ... aber beruflich wollte ich das nicht machen ...

Grüßle
Susanne


----------

